# Berghia Nudibranch



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

The Berghia Nudibranch Berghia verrucicomis is a very specialized animal, its sole diet is Aptasia anemones. 

They grow to be only one inch long, they are reef friendly and can be raised in aquaria. If you have Aptasia then you can't go wrong with these little guys. Please be aware though that when they have finished eating all of the Aptasia in your tank they will starve to death so pass them on to someone else who has a need for them or give/sell them to your LFS.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Very cool lookin little varmit, Me thinks every saltwater hobbyist should have some *


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

Some people even raise the little buggers and make a small income to boot!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Isnt it amazing , how pics just appear in your post automatically here, Jarred has really tricked this site out to the MAX *


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, if I ever have aptasia problems, I certainly known what to get. They definitely don't take up as much room as a Copper Band Butterfly!


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

Jim, LOL!!! I don't know what happened but no matter what I did I couldn't get that image in the message!!

Thanks.


----------

